# Gutted Gutted and more Gutted



## lizardloverrach

was at RSPCA everyday for a week seeing this little guy, wanted to adopt him so he could come home with our bully summer. 
yesterday morning i went down and they tell me he's being PTS yesterday afternoon because of severe back and hip problems  never felt so gutted in my life. so RIP Aubrey. 
wish the A:censor: breeder who bred him 6 months ago could have seen him, 
6 months old and he's been put down. 
this is what happens when you are an irresponsible twat breeder:whip:


----------



## asianblood07

o sorry 2 hear that mate... hope things get better 4 u..

:devil: and yah some of them just dont have feelings...


----------



## sophs87

O no, what a gorgeous boy too!! :'( (hugs) x
RIP aubrey xxx


----------



## lizardloverrach

yeah he was gorgeous. made a right twat of myself, said i'd call later to see what the vet said and she said 'no point really its over for him' and i burst into tears. 
never quite sure what to make of the RSPCA


----------



## sophs87

lizardloverrach said:


> yeah he was gorgeous. made a right twat of myself,* said i'd call later to see what the vet said and she said 'no point really its over for him'* and i burst into tears.
> never quite sure what to make of the RSPCA


:gasp:Thats not nice is it :'( i would have cried too!!
U gona keep looking there?


----------



## lizardloverrach

sophs87 said:


> :gasp:Thats not nice is it :'( i would have cried too!!
> U gona keep looking there?


 
i only went down because my friend told me they had 3 bulls waiting! 2 were reserved and i fell in love with him 
hate going down there its so upsetting  
may have another look in a while


----------



## sophs87

I dont think i would ever be able to go to a rescue, i would want to take them all and would end up a crying wreck and would probly get arrested for trying to break all the dogs out :lol2:


----------



## lizardloverrach

well NOT RIP Aubrey, this little guy is still there! 
he hasnt got any heriditary problems after all, 
some NUMPTY volunteer slammed his head in the trapdoor and took
2 weeks to admit it!!!!! :devil:
so he's doing well!


----------



## viperd

omg were do they get these people from !!!
pleased for you hope things end well xxxx


----------



## lizardloverrach

well its the RSPCA so.... they havnt exactly been honest or helpful...
i wonder how they rehome any dog from there!
they tell me different every time i go and you cant get a straight answer from anyone


----------



## sophs87

Have you heard anything about him? x


----------



## taraliz

Hey, just reead this
How cant they mistake a back and hip problem so serious he needed PTS to his head getting trapped and which fking dingbat did that and left the dog not getting treated!
Can you still have him?
x


----------



## Captainmatt29

awww that sucks, really sorry about that hopefully you can still have him


----------



## rainbowbrite

my god honey fingers so crossed for you!!! he is stunning!! and he could not be going to a better home, let me know how it goes!!!!**crossing all fingers and toes!!**


----------



## darren81

Sorry to hear that he was a lovly looking fella.


----------



## lizardloverrach

should be seeing the little guy next few days so will update if and when i get any sense out of them!


----------



## geemarge

poor thing beautiful dog very sad ...


----------



## royal_girly

aww you got to have him now, coming back from the dead and all :gasp:

:flrt: Looks lovely and the RSPCA... waste of time.


----------



## lizardloverrach

Very Happy to report saw him 2 days ago, he is reserved for a home :flrt: (not by me!) and he is HUGE!! now seems 100million percent better in himself


----------



## royal_girly

awwww brilliant for him. Good Luck big guy... should be named Lucky, or Jesus or something ! lol x


----------



## lizardloverrach

yeah i was happy and a bit sad i couldnt have him too! 
but he is soooo much better, tail a wagging! hoping he's going to a top-notch home because he deserves one alright. so good luck Aubrey


----------

